# Guild Wars 2



## Robertjohnsmith (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi guys I am new here, My name is Robert and I will like say hi to everyone. I also would like to ask does anyone here play Guild Wars 2 and if you do how are you liking the beta for the mac version?  I will also like to state that I play Borderlands 2, Portal 2, Diablo 3 and the Left for Dead games on my mac.  On a side note I play Torchlight 2 on my Asus G74 still but I hope they get done with the mac port soon.


----------



## nervus (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi, I play GW2 with the Mac-client: it is nice, however no sound (known issue)


----------

